# FUMING mad right now.



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon we adopted out a GSD named Maxwell that I picked up roaming several weeks ago. The adopter had fostered Fidelco dogs and has had a rescued Shepherd of her own, her references checked out great so she seems to be a great home for Max. He can be a bit timid and nervous in unfamiliar situations, but quickly adapts and has never shown an ounce of aggression. He's met several of our dog walking volunteers and never had an issue meeting or being walked by strangers. He's also very vocal in a communicative sense, not for no reason. 

As soon as I opened the shelter today, she was waiting outside with Max. I was pretty shocked because he's an awesome dog. She said that he was nervous around her husband and son and would bark and growl if they entered a room that he was in. However, if they knelt down he'd relax, wag his tail, approach them and lean his body into them or rub against them. Her husband told her that he wanted to keep trying. She also said that he crated himself and was great all night, but if she looked at him he'd growl at her. Like I said before, Max is a vocal dog. When he knows he's about to be let out of his kennel at the shelter or I walk past his kennel he would go on with all kinds of frantic "let me out" noises. I'm pretty sure that's what she was referring to, no aggression involved. Besides, she told him "Quit it" and said that he did. She also said he knows "leave it", sits when asked and has no resource guarding issues. I was more than confused by his return at this point.

Then we finally got to the core of the issue; the part that INFURIATES me. She brought him to a vet today for an exam and vaccinations. Apparently, my boss recommended this practice to her, but the doctor she recommended was booked. The adopter took Maxwell to see the vet that my boss claims she recommended AGAINST, as she's heard several complaints on him lately. Max was already nervous in a whole new environmention with people he doesn't know, now he's at a vet office that he's unfamiliar with and so many dogs freak at the vet, anyway... Max was barking and growling and had to be muzzled. One of my own dogs had to be muzzled at the vet up until recently. It's a scary place for a timid dog. Here's the screwed up part. The freaking vet told her "OH, NO WAY. This dog is obviously very dominant and aggressive. Clearly he doesn't see you as the leader. You need to be more firm so he knows who's boss! But if you keep him you'll need a behaviorist for years. He's going to bite somebody and you'll be sued and lose everything! People shouldn't adopt dogs with unknown histories, it's way too much of a risk. I could do the vaccinations, but it's a waste of money because in my professional opinion you need to bring him back to the shelter immediately!" 

WHAT?!?!?!?! Who IS this QUACK and where the hell does he get off giving somebody that kind of information?! This is a brand spanking new dog to this woman, he doesn't even know her yet! And you can't tell me that none of his regular patients get upset and need to be muzzled. I've worked at a vet, that comes with the territory! And how can he base his entire evaluation of this dog on one 5-10 minute meeting with the dog in a strange place with not one single familiar person?! And to tell her she basically needs to bully around a timid dog?! That's the kind of advice that will CAUSE an incident! I was soooooo angry. I spoke with my boss and she's calling that office today. 

Anywho, I talked with the adopter at length and explained to her why this jerk's bogus evaluation was so flawed. I told her that we'd certainly take Maxwell back, but that I'd recommend giving him far more than 24 hours to settle in if she's comfortable enough doing so. She called her husband and explained the situation, he told her to bring Max back home. I gave her the number of a real behaviorist that we know well and told her to call if she wants a legit evaluation. So fingers crossed that they actually give him a fair shot because he's a wonderful dog. If they do, I know they won't be sorry.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh my gosh... Sometimes... I Just HATE vets. They are people, just like us, with opinions, just like us. And the thing is - a lot of us have probably done MORE research than a vet. The only thing addition that we couldn't do is probably surgeries.

But the thing is - people look up to vet so much because they have the degree and the office. So they will take anything they say as the gospel truth.

Ugh...

I'm so glad they're giving Max a second chance!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So glad that she listened to you and not that quack of a vet...good for you for sticking up for Max!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Aw man.....I would have been so mad too!  I am so glad that Max has you looking out for him!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> "OH, NO WAY. This dog is obviously very dominant and aggressive. Clearly he doesn't see you as the leader. You need to be more firm so he knows who's boss! But if you keep him you'll need a behaviorist for years. He's going to bite somebody and you'll be sued and lose everything! People shouldn't adopt dogs with unknown histories, it's way too much of a risk.


This kind of stuff ticks me off. Dogs must be handled different ways depending on their temperament. You do not bully a timid dog. You just don't. If you make a correction and the dog acts like you severed a leg, you have to be soft. 

Of course the dog doesn't see her as a leader yet, she's only had him less than a day. It takes time and extreme patience to build that---the way I did it was the first week I got the crates, they lived in their crates except when I took them out to go to the bathroom. 

I made no eye contact, I didn't talk to them, I didn't play with them and when we went to the bathroom or for their walks, I payed no attention to them, (that they knew about). When they showed me they could behave themselves in their crates, (this took about a week), I would take them out and have them in the house, on leash, tethered to me. Where I go, they go. I still did not talk to them, make eye contact or play with them. This lasted about a week for Sakari, a little longer for Shasta.

They do not get free roam time in the house when I am gone. That isn't going to happen until much later--depending on how they do, it could be never.

One thing I did with Shasta since he always danced around and barked and such when it was time to take him out of his crate is that I would reach for the latch, he would act ridiculous so I would, saying nothing at all, not looking at him at all, stand up and stare at the wall. I could see him in my peripheral vision so when he backed off, sat down and behaved, I would reach for the latch again. Repeat as necessary.

When it came time to open the door, if he lunged for it, I would simply close it back up, stand up and stare at the wall while I waited for him to calm down. Guess what? This only took me about 4 times before he clearly got the picture. He was not "corrected", he was not verbally told anything, he was not glared at, growled at, yelled at, nothing. I simply stood back up and stared at the wall while he figured it out for himself.

Guess what? Those dogs look to me for everything now. I am their pack leader now. Shasta is capable of taking more firmness from me. Sakari? She's a softer dog. If I tried to correct her the way I correct Shasta, I would destroy what I have built up with her. 

I didn't know their histories either. So what. You become their pack leader, you find out if they are soft or strong dogs, (clearly this one is soft), and you teach them how to act and behave. 

This vet is a complete and utter moron.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! I'd be upset too. I know when we adopted Rye it took a few days for him to settle. Which is when you have to start a routine immediately. Go for walks, feeding times, play times, positive reinforcement and all that. Completely normal behaviour.

I don't understand people. If she is really that nervous, maybe Max isn't the right dog for her? Maybe she would do better with a puppy?

Glad Max has you on his side for sure!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

He's such a good boy, anybody would be lucky to have him in their home! I don't think she was nervous until the vet said those things. She said to me "I was so shocked that a professional would make such harsh comments that it really scared me." She told us prior to the adoption that the rescued GSD they used to have bit her husband and they kept him for the remaining years of his life. She also told me today that one of her Fidelco fosters had some aggression issues and they kept her as long as was necessary. I think this vet really just scared the crap out of her. Poor Maxwell, I really hope they give him enough of a chance. But, if not, we'll just find him a home that better understands him.


----------

